# إنجيل متى العبري



## البحث عن الصواب (29 يوليو 2008)

هل انجيل متى العبرى موجود؟؟؟؟
 وهل فعلا سبب اخذ الكنيسة بالاناجيل اليونانية هو تحريف النسخ العبرية ؟؟  
انا قريت ده فى جزء من كتاب على النت بصراحة مش فاكرة اسمه على العموم هبقى اجيبه لو عايزينه بس الاهم الاجابة على الاسئلة ......


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ارجو الاجابة*



البحث عن الصواب قال:


> هل انجيل متى العبرى موجود؟؟؟؟
> وهل فعلا سبب اخذ الكنيسة بالاناجيل اليونانية هو تحريف النسخ العبرية ؟؟
> انا قريت ده فى جزء من كتاب على النت بصراحة مش فاكرة اسمه على العموم هبقى اجيبه لو عايزينه بس الاهم الاجابة على الاسئلة ......



اولا وهل ممكن ان يكون الانجيل غير موجود


----------



## البحث عن الصواب (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط ارجو الاجابة*



> اولا وهل ممكن ان يكون الانجيل غير موجود



لمااقصد انه غير موجود بل موجود الاصل له الترجمة اليونانية ولكن الاصل العبرى هل هو موجود وهل فعلا وقت تجميع الكتاب المقدس ابتعدت عنه الكنيسة لانه تم تحريفه .. واذا كان تم تحريفة والدلالة على سلامة المخطوطات واللى كلها باللغة اليونانية ليه متكونش ترجمت عن الاصل العبرى المحرف  ؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط ارجو الاجابة*



البحث عن الصواب قال:


> هل انجيل متى العبرى موجود؟؟؟؟


 
نعم هناك نسخ عبرية لانجيل متى



> وهل فعلا سبب اخذ الكنيسة بالاناجيل اليونانية هو تحريف النسخ العبرية ؟؟
> انا قريت ده فى جزء من كتاب على النت بصراحة مش فاكرة اسمه على العموم هبقى اجيبه لو عايزينه بس الاهم الاجابة على الاسئلة ......


 

طبعا لا, لان الاناجيل اصلاً كُتبت باليونانية و لا يوجد شئ اسمه تحريف في النسخ العبرية مُطلقاً

صحيح الكذب ما عليه ضريبة.. بس ربنا يهدي مؤلفي هذه الاكاذيب!


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سؤال بسيط ارجو الاجابة*



البحث عن الصواب قال:


> لمااقصد انه غير موجود بل موجود الاصل له الترجمة اليونانية ولكن الاصل العبرى هل هو موجود وهل فعلا وقت تجميع الكتاب المقدس ابتعدت عنه الكنيسة لانه تم تحريفه .. واذا كان تم تحريفة والدلالة على سلامة المخطوطات واللى كلها باللغة اليونانية ليه متكونش ترجمت عن الاصل العبرى المحرف  ؟؟؟؟



الكنيسة لم تبتعد عن الكتاب المقدس 
ومن قال ان الترجمة العبرية محرفة 
لا اعلم من اين اتيت بهذه المعلومة 
ولكن ساقول لك شيئ ان الله يحفظ كلمته من التحريف 
لا احد يمكن ان يضيف او ينقص حرف واحد على كلامه .. صح


----------



## البحث عن الصواب (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط ارجو الاجابة*



> نعم هناك نسخ عبرية لانجيل متى



النسخة العبرية الاصلية اللى كتبها متى موجودة فعلا؟؟



> طبعا لا, لان الاناجيل اصلاً كُتبت باليونانية و لا يوجد شئ اسمه تحريف في النسخ العبرية مُطلقاً
> 
> صحيح الكذب ما عليه ضريبة.. بس ربنا يهدي مؤلفي هذه الاكاذيب!



طيب ياروك هو للاسف الرابط للجزء ده مش عندى لانى نسيته بس هو على حد ما اتذكر فى كتاب لمتى المسكين عن انجيل متى وكاتب ان الكنيسة ابتعدت عن الاصل العبرى لانه اتحرف هدور واجيبلك الجزء ده 
بس اانا دورت على موقع كوبتك هيستوري وذكر ان كل المخطوطات العهد الجديد باليونانية فقط ...... 
عموما هجيبلك رابك الجزء ده من الكتاب


----------



## البحث عن الصواب (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط ارجو الاجابة*

الآب متي المسكين ( الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية )

في تفسيره لإنجيل متي صفحة 27


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط ارجو الاجابة*

من صاحب هاذا الكتاب


----------



## البحث عن الصواب (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط ارجو الاجابة*

ما انا كاتبه 
الآب متي المسكين ( الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية )  في تفسيره لإنجيل متى


----------



## My Rock (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: سؤال بسيط ارجو الاجابة*

صدقيني هذا التقطيف لن يفيد

اقرأي التفسير كاملاً

http://www.mediafire.com/?y0figjj4dge

ستدجين ان متى المسكين يقول, انه اضافة الى كتابته الى الانجيل بالعبرية, كتب ايضاً الانجيل بلغات اخرى, يعني انجيل متى لم يُكتب فقط بالعبرية و ليس العبرية هي المصدر الوحيد

ستجدين ايضاً ان الانجيل الذي بالعبرية كان بحوز هراطقة معرفاً ان النسخة المحرفة هي النسخة التي حذف منها الهراطقة لاهوت المسيح ((25 ) وقد تُرجم هذا الإنجيل أي إنجيل متى بعد أن حذف منه الهراطقة ما يخص لاهوت المسيح فسُمِّي بالإنجيل المنحول وسُمِّي أتباعه “بالنصارى” في بلاد العرب.)

مما دفع الكنيسة للابتعاد عن هذه النصوص التي تدخلبها الهراطقة

لكن هذا لا يعني شيئاً لمحتوى انجيل متى, لأن الاب متى المسكين يجيب بنفسه و يقول ان هناك نسخ اقدم من تغييرات الهراطقة لانجيل متى باليونانية

وبالمقابل فإن وجود النسخة اليونانية من قديم الزمان، واعتماد الكنيسة عليها، جعل *في الظاهر* أن إنجيل ق. متى باللغة اليونانية هو الأصلي، ولكن الشواهد التي يقدِّمها العالِم الألماني ماير بأسماء العلماء الذين *يشهدون بوجود النسخة العبرية،* ثم كيف انتقل الثقل إلى الإنجيل المترجم للغة اليونانية، ربما تملأ صفحة بأكملها. كذلك محاولة كثير من العلماء لجعل إنجيل ق. متى بالعبرية ينتسب لإنجيل العبرانيين المنحول المكتوب بالعبرية أصلاً هو افتراء محض، ويشهد بذلك القديس جيروم الذي يثبت أنه يعرف كلا الإنجيلين والفارق الكبير بينهما. على أن إنجيل العبرانيين الذي كان في يد الهراطقة محسوب أنه إنجيل مزيَّف منذ زمان طويل جداً.
والترجمة التي حدثت لإنجيل ق. متى من اللغة العبرية إلى اللغة اليونانية جاء فيها (الشواهد من السبعينية) ما يوحي أنها غير مترجمة من العبرية، بسبب أن معظم الاقتباسات التي من العهد القديم مأخوذة من النسخة السبعينية وهي باليونانية. ولكن يرد على ذلك العالِم ماير بقوله: إن الذي يترجم إلى اللغة اليونانية لا يأخذ الشواهد من الأصل العبري، بل من الأسهل له جداً أن يعتمد على السبعينية اليونانية. ولكن يذكر العالِم ماير أن هناك أيضاً عدة استشهادات من العهد القديم في الإنجيل اليوناني للقديس متى مأخوذة من التوراة العبرية.
*ومن الثابت علمياً وتقليدياً أن النسخة اليونانية لإنجيل القديس متى التي بين أيدينا اليوم هي 
نسخة مترجمة من الأصل العبري، ويؤكِّد هذا جميع الشواهد القديمة التي عثرنا عليها في شهادات الآباء القدامى*. *على أن النسخة اليونانية هي ترجمة طبق الأصل من العبري بحسب دراسات العلماء، والذي يثبت ذلك باليقين أن الكنيسة بدأت تستخدم النسخة اليونانية بنفس زمن قدم النسخة العبرية،* فلو كان هناك أي اختلاف لكانت رفضته الكنيسة. وتهمّنا جداً *شهادة القديس جيروم في ذلك لأنه كان يمتلك نسخة بالعبرية نسخها بيده من النسخة التي وجدها في سوريا،* وكان يمتلك في نفس الوقت النسخة اليونانية، ولم يُشِر إطلاقاً إلى أي اختلاف بينهما. وقد أشار ق. جيروم في شرحه لإنجيل ق. متى *إلى أن النسخة اليونانية هي ترجمة حرفية من النسخة العبرية.*
*وقد قدَّم يوسابيوس شهادته في ذلك مؤكِّداً صحة شهادة ق. جيروم. لذلك يشجب العالِم الألماني ماير كل محاولة لجعل الترجمة اليونانية لإنجيل ق. متى بالعبرية ترجمة غير ملتزمة أو بحرِّية أو ذات إضافات، ويستشهد على ذلك بعدة شخصيات علمية ألمانية*.


الخ من الشهادات لأباء الكنيسة الاولية التي تؤكد على وجود نسخ يونانية قبل تدخل الهراطقة و على حيازة الاباء الاوليين على النسختين و شهادتهم انهم متطابقين


يُنقل الى الرد على الشُبهات


----------



## البحث عن الصواب (30 يوليو 2008)

تمام ياروك 

شكرا على التوضيح الجميل ده 

واسفة لتعبك


----------



## nofeir (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: إنجيل متى العبري*

الأصل فى الأناجيل أنها انتشرت وعرفت وتم الكرازة بها باللغة اليونانية التى كانت أكثر اللغات إنتشاراً فى العالم فى ذلك الوقت وذلك لمنفعة العالم كله --- بدليل أن كلمة إنجيل أصلاً هى كلمة يونانية وليست عبرية ومعناها البشارة المفرحة -- ومتى الرسول قام بالبشارة أولاً بين اليهود باللغة العبرية ثم دون هذه البشارة أيضاًَ باليونانية وهى النسخة التى انتشرت وعرفت بين كل المؤمنين منذ القرون الأولى ولا خلاف عليها فى العالم كله -- أما أناجيل مرقس ولوقا ويوحنا فقد تم تدوينها فى الأصل باليونانية وكانت موجهة لليونانيين والرومان وكل الأمم  ---- ثم تم ترجمة الإنجيل أو البشارة المفرحة فى عصور لاحقة لكل اللغات واللهجات لتصل بشرى الخلاص لكل إنسان بلغته.....


----------



## iraqi jesus son (30 يوليو 2008)

الرب يباركك يا no feir
توضيح رائع


----------



## Spiritual (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: إنجيل متى العبري*

معلولا البد الوحيدة السورية التي لا يزال أهلها يتكلمون لغة السيد المسيح .. وبالطبع الإنجيل مصدره الأول هو السيد المسيح باللغة الآرامية (السرياني القديمة) وهي قريبة من الكنعانية والعبرية والعربية... 







ولد حججت إلى بيت لحم والقدس أيضاً والكثير من الرهبان يتحدثون السريانية ويصلون أيضاً باللآرامية






كنيسة القيامة





رابط رد للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط في حفظ اللإنجيل 
الرابط
http://fatherbassit.com/new-books/arabic/3azmet-elktab-elmoqadas.htm

صورة عن مخطوطة بالعبرية أو الآرامية


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: إنجيل متى العبري*

*يوجد ضمن الكتب الإيبوكريفية المرفوضه كتاب اسمه "إنجيل العبرانيين" وهو كتاب انتشر فى أوساط اليهود الذين سكنوا الجزيرة العربية, وكان المؤمنين به طائفى تُسمي "الإيبونيين", ومن هذه الطائفة أخذ محمد رسول الإسلام بعض تعاليم الإسلام, والإنجيل العبري هذا تكلم عنه كتاب السيرة النبوية مثل ابن هشام وقال أن ورقة ابن نوفل, الصانع الأول لمحمد ولنبوته, وقال أن ورقة ابن نوفل كان لديه الإنجيل العبري, وكان يفسر منه بالعربية ما يشاء له أن يفسر*


----------



## Spiritual (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: إنجيل متى العبري*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *يوجد ضمن الكتب الإيبوكريفية المرفوضه كتاب اسمه "الإنجيل العبرانى" أو "الإنجيل العبري" وهو كتاب انتشر فى أوساط اليهود الذين سكنوا الجزيرة العربية, وكان المؤمنين به طائفى تُسمي "الإيبونيين", ومن هذه الطائفة أخذ محمد رسول الإسلام بعض تعاليم الإسلام, والإنجيل العبري هذا تكلم عنه كتاب السيرة النبوية مثل ابن هشام وقال أن ورقة ابن نوفل, الصانع الأول لمحمد ولنبوته, وقال أن ورقة ابن نوفل كان لديه الإنجيل العبري, وكان يفسر منه بالعربية ما يشاء له أن يفسر*



بصراحة أنا قرأت الكثير من هذه المقولات... وأنا أؤكد لك أن القرآن كما قرأته يضم تقريباً كل الروابات الإنجيلية... والتوراتية... وبالطبع فإننا لو بحثنا نفس الموضوع بن الإنجيل والتوراة لتطابقا تقريباً وهو ما يؤكد أن الأصل واحد في الرسائل الثلاث وأن الأصل الأول هو ابراهيم عليه السلام.. وهو ما فعلته أنا

الحقيقة التي توصلت إليها أن الرسائل كلها دين واحد لأن الله إله واحد فقط وليس عشرة...
الإنجيل من أرقى الكتب التي تعلم المحبة والتسامي والرقي... والتوراه هي أصل الشريعة والوصايا الهامة للإنسانية والدعوة والتوحيد... والقرآن تنظيمي.. مع أنه لم يفهم بعد عصر فجر الإسلام واشرك معه المسلمون الأحاديث النبوية وبالتالي أصبح يضم الكثير من النظم وآلاف التعليمات من أطنان الأوراق الصفراء التي انضمت للكتاب...

أنا بالطبع أتحرى على الأصل باستمرار.. وبما أن الإنجيل العبري كما سمعت أن هناك نسخة في الفاتيكان (سمعة غير مؤكده) إنما المؤكد أن هناك بعض المخطوطات بالعبرية عن الإنجيل فعلاً موجودة وقد قرأتها أنا لأن اللغة العبرية هي الرابعة من بين اللغات التي أعرفها.

يهمني جداً أن أتحرى على كل أصول الكتب لأني موحد (أي مؤمن بالكتب كلها) لا أفرق بينها.. ولم أجد فيها أي خلاف.. ومشكلتي في إيماني أني لا أقدس أو أعتمد على أي بشر مهما كانت منزلتهم خارج الكتب السماوية.. لذا فاتجاهي ليس طائفي أو ملوي أوعلى أي اتجاه أو غنتماء غير الله ..

لك مني أجمل تحية


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: إنجيل متى العبري*



spiritual قال:


> بصراحة أنا قرأت الكثير من هذه المقولات... وأنا أؤكد لك أن القرآن كما قرأته يضم تقريباً كل الروابات الإنجيلية... والتوراتية... وبالطبع فإننا لو بحثنا نفس الموضوع بن الإنجيل والتوراة لتطابقا تقريباً وهو ما يؤكد أن الأصل واحد في الرسائل الثلاث وأن الأصل الأول هو ابراهيم عليه السلام.. وهو ما فعلته أنا
> 
> الحقيقة التي توصلت إليها أن الرسائل كلها دين واحد لأن الله إله واحد فقط وليس عشرة...



*كلا, القرآن لم يأخذ شئ من الإنجيل, بل قام مؤلفوه باقتباسه من التلمود والكتب الإيبوكريفية ومن الشعر الجاهلى ومن كتب النصاري, والنصاري غير المسيحيين

وإله الإسلام غير إله المسيحيين, وهذا واضح من تعاليم كل منهم, فإله الإسلام يدعوا للكراهية والقتال والزنى والسرقة, أما إله المسيحية فيدعو للمحبة وبذل الذات, فكيف يكونا إله واحد
*


----------



## My Rock (30 يوليو 2008)

رجاءاً
موضوعنا ليس القرأن, موضوعنا هو الانجيل العبري للقديس متى
لذلك لتكن ردودنا في ضمن جوهر الموضوع


----------



## Spiritual (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: إنجيل متى العبري*



my rock قال:


> رجاءاً
> موضوعنا ليس القرأن, موضوعنا هو الانجيل العبري للقديس متى
> لذلك لتكن ردودنا في ضمن جوهر الموضوع



يا أخي ماي روك,, من المعروف أن القديس متى كانت لغته الأساسية هي الآرامية (العبرية القديمة) وبالتالي من المعروف وكونه قد عاصر السيد المسيح من الطبيعي أن يكون له كتابات أوليه باللغة الأم (الآرامية أو العبرية) ومن هنا فالإنجيل باللغة العبرية كتب مرتان .. الأولى قبل كتابة الإنجيل من كل من متى ومرقس وكتب بعد كتابته باللغة اليونانية (ترجمة).. كالعربي والإنجليزي وغيرها من اللغات...

بالنسبة لذكر القرآن أعتقد أنه هام في هذا البحث لأنه أتى بعد الإنجيل بحوالي ستمئة عام وبالتالي من المعروف أن نسخة منه كانت على الأقل مع القديس ورقة ابن نوفل.. وبالتالي فكلام الأخ صوت صارخ منطقي عن أن القرآن كتب من الإنجل (الذي يعتقد بالنسخة العبرية) لأنه من غير المعقول وجوده باليوناني في شبه جزيرة العرب...

ولذا فلو سمحت لنا في الاستطراد (حول الموضوع) وإلا فمن الأفضل فصل الموضوع بالطريقة التي تراها مناسبة

احترامي لك


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: إنجيل متى العبري*



spiritual قال:


> يا أخي ماي روك,, من المعروف أن القديس متى كانت لغته الأساسية هي الآرامية (العبرية القديمة) وبالتالي من المعروف وكونه قد عاصر السيد المسيح من الطبيعي أن يكون له كتابات أوليه باللغة الأم (الآرامية أو العبرية) ومن هنا فالإنجيل باللغة العبرية كتب مرتان .. الأولى قبل كتابة الإنجيل من كل من متى ومرقس وكتب بعد كتابته باللغة اليونانية (ترجمة).. كالعربي والإنجليزي وغيرها من اللغات...
> 
> بالنسبة لذكر القرآن أعتقد أنه هام في هذا البحث لأنه أتى بعد الإنجيل بحوالي ستمئة عام وبالتالي من المعروف أن نسخة منه كانت على الأقل مع القديس ورقة ابن نوفل.. وبالتالي فكلام الأخ صوت صارخ منطقي عن أن القرآن كتب من الإنجل (الذي يعتقد بالنسخة العبرية) لأنه من غير المعقول وجوده باليوناني في شبه جزيرة العرب...
> 
> ...


 
*تحليلاتك خطأ 100% للأسباب التالية*
*1- "إنجيل العبرانيين" إنجيل منقول عن إنجيل متى بتحريفات عديدة*
*2- ورقة ابن نوفل ليس قديس, بل هو أحد اليهود المتنصرين من أنصار الأبونيين*
*3- لم أقل إن القرآن مأخوذ من الإنجيل, بل من التلمود ومن الكتب الأيبوكريفية كأنجيل الطفوله, والإنجيل العبري, هذا بجانب أقتباساته من الشعر الجاهلى *


----------



## Fadie (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: إنجيل متى العبري*



> *تحليلاتك خطأ 100% للأسباب التالية
> 1- "إنجيل العبرانيين" إنجيل منقول عن إنجيل متى بتحريفات عديدة
> *


 
*يا سيد صوت صارخ , و هل الاخ يتكلم عن إنجيل العبرانيين اصلاً؟!*

*سبحان الله , و هل لأن إنجيل العبرانيين او الإبيونيين او الناصريين هو تشويه لإنجيل متى بالعبرية , فيلزم ان يكون هو نص متى العبرى؟!*

*الرجل يتكلم عن الأصل العبرى لإنجيل متى , و هناك إجماع آبائى كامل و يعود لبدايات القرن الثانى و إجماع علمى فى القرون الحديثة , أن متى كتب إنجيله اولاً بالعبرية ثم نشر هو بنفسه الترجمة اليونانية التى قام بها بنفسه و الموجودة بين أيدينا الآن.*


----------

